

10,000 Year Clock - blackdivine
http://longnow.org/clock/

======
ColinWright
Just to let you know ...

In case you wonder why this link to such a fantastic project gets so little
response, it's been submitted many, many times, sometimes with significant
discussion.

I still think it's brilliantly conceived, and completely bonkers.

~~~
blackdivine
Thank you for letting me know in a kind way.

I figured out so but I also thought that when I submit a link that's already
been submitted it would take me to the previous submission rather than
resubmitting it, or does it resubmit if there's a big time difference?

~~~
ColinWright
It's complicated, and not public. Here are the rules I've deduced.

If you submit the exact same link, or a link that is sufficiently similar
under some rules that are not made public (and hence I don't know), and if the
previous submission is sufficiently recent, or in the cache for some reason,
then yes, your "submission" will act as an upvote on the previous link, and
you will be taken to it.

However, if:

* The link is not exactly the same, or

* the link is not "nearly the same", or

* the previous submission is not in the cache, then

your submission will be accepted.

~~~
blackdivine
Hmm, good to know. Thank you once again

